# Brindle coat on puppy?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

She's a lovely puppy, but there are a number of things about her that indicate she's probably not a full Golden (coat, color, pigment, eyes, head, ears, etc.). White mismarks are very possible on a GR, most commonly on the feet, chest, and head, but I've never heard of a brindle coat nor the brownish tint to your pup.

There's also no such thing as an Italian GR, unless you mean a GR who lives in Italy. 

You were definitely lied to by the person who sold you the dog. Did this person claim AKC affiliation or any other kind of membership or affiliation with a purebred dog group or a Golden Retriever club?

Obviously, you won't give up your dog now that you have her, but you may be entitled to get some or all of your money back from this person, and at the very least they should be reported to whatever organizations they claim to be a member of. You can also post the breeder's kennel name here so others can find it and avoid being defrauded like you were.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have to agree with Tippy, here. My first thought was that this is not a purebred Golden puppy. She is cute as a bug though


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable, but I also agree with Tippy. If you were charged a price for a purebred golden retriever, I think you need to pursue getting some of your purchase price back. 
I'm sure you will love her just the way she is. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I couldn't agree more with the above posts. She's so darn cute and I hope that you'll love her no matter what, but I don't even think she's a golden mix. Did you receive AKC paperwork with the puppy? If so, I'd report them to the AKC so you might be able to get some $ back.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I also think she's a mix, but definitely a golden mix. She's really darn cute, and her eyes are very pretty.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I see this kind of dog in your pup - maybe only partly from weimaraner...but noticable to me.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Wow....The eyes......she's going to be a great addition to your family.
Just for fun do one of those Canine Heritage dna tests....costs about 70$ but it would be interesting to see the results and also good info if this ever goes to court.
And yes, I'd stomp on this "breeder" real hard.

Oh, and if the "breeder" told you she was an Italian Golden Retriever......ask them if they've ever heard of the Brooklyn Bridge being for sale.....


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

There is a breed of spaniel called an italian... something. I can't remember the name of it but a man in my neighbourhood has one but she looks almost like she could be part of that. I'll try to find a pic and the breed name haha. Shes adorable though!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Agree with everything said above and would follow up with the person who sold you this pup as a pure bred golden. However, she is super cute and your girls seem to love her. I also love the pic of her cuddling up with your boxer. They look like best friends already.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

She's adorable but not a Golden Retriever. It would be fun to find out her breed. I wish when we got our "purebred Huskey" that these DNA tests were available. She turned out to be the greatest dog even if she was a mix.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jamm said:


> There is a breed of spaniel called an italian... something. I can't remember the name of it but a man in my neighbourhood has one but she looks almost like she could be part of that. I'll try to find a pic and the breed name haha. Shes adorable though!


There are Italian Spinones and Italian Greyhounds and a few others (not sure if all of them are AKC recognized—Bracco, Segugio, Volpino, etc.). And there are other breeds that probably originated in Italy but don't have Italian in the common name (Neapolitan Mastiff, for one).


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if those DNA tests are as accurate as they claim to be (they may be, but dog genetics are pretty darn complicated since we don't know all the history of many of the common breeds). Nonetheless, they're definitely better than eyeballing the dog, since mixing breeds can bring out characteristics that aren't seen in either breed and/or suppress characteristics that are found in both.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Jamm said:


> There is a breed of spaniel called an italian... something. I can't remember the name of it but a man in my neighbourhood has one but she looks almost like she could be part of that. I'll try to find a pic and the breed name haha. Shes adorable though!


Italian Spinone? I don't recall Spinone's being brindled.

There was a "breeder" producing green-eyed "Goldens" and it seems to me their color was off as well, although not brindled. Not sure what the mix was though.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

She reminds me of a Scotia Duck trolling retriever -google it- she definatly looks like she's got some of that in her. I would also look into the colouring of the parents. I'm assuming you didn't get to meet the parents? I would for sure look into this more. If she isn't 100% but is being claimed as one you definitely are entitled to some of you money back.

What exactly did you get with the puppy? Clearances or anything?

You know the more I look at it the more I think she has/is a scotia retriever they have the white paws too!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Italian Spinone? I don't recall Spinone's being brindled.
> 
> There was a "breeder" producing green-eyed "Goldens" and it seems to me their color was off as well, although not brindled. Not sure what the mix was though.


I don't think they usually are, but who knows what would happen if you mixed Spinone and GR?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think the brindle pattern is genetic... so one of the parents has to carry the gene. So while the puppy might have golden in her, one of the parents probably wasn't a golden. 

She's adorable though. Her eyes remind me of the brittany across the street from us when I was much younger.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Chesapeakes can have brindling and light eyes as well. She reminds me a bit of a friend's just with longer softer fur! The other notion that popped to mind that has brindling and light eyes was a Catahoula.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She's very cute, but absolutely not a purebred Golden Retriever. She looks a bit like a Toller to me. In any regards, if you paid for a purebred Golden, or were given registration papers, that is fraud.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah yep i googled that breed and i am incorrect! haha totally no resemblance. Whatever she is, shes cute but shes deff not pure bred golden!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

She is beautiful!! I agree with everyone else that she is not a pure bred. I hope you didn't pay a lot of money for her with the though that she was a GR. Though, I think she is so cute!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

In Aussies, the red merle pattern is often associated with green eyes.

I'm wondering if Italian Golden is not a new made-up breed? Like the Arctic White Goldens I ran across that are Samoyed mixed with very pale ("white") Goldens.

I wish I could remember the kennel that produced the green eyed Goldens-they were very proud of this. Their name was very similar to that of a reputable kennel too. Lakeside, Lakeview, something like that?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Italian Spinone? I don't recall Spinone's being brindled.
> 
> There was a "breeder" producing green-eyed "Goldens" and it seems to me their color was off as well, although not brindled. Not sure what the mix was though.


They aren't. Brindle, or tan or any tri-coloring would be a DQ'ng fault. As is black pigmentation.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

In order for your pup to have brindle markings, one parent would have had to be brindle themselves, which would be hard to miss. I'd be going back to the breeder to complain and get some money back! She's cute though!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi! Welcome to the forum. Your puppy is beautiful. She looks just like this to me....
Nova Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever Information and Pictures, Little River Duck Dog. Minus the Brindle coloring.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

She is really adorable, but I actually don't see any Golden Retriever in her at all. I think she looks much more like a Nova Scotia Duck Toller. I definitely agree with reporting the person who sold her to you as they obviously lied by telling you that she is a purebred Golden. You are entitled to get most if not all of your money back.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I see toller, and maybe boxer?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I think she is adorable..although not a GR. I would go talk to the "breeder"


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My first impression was Chesapeake Bay Retriever because of her eyes, liver color nose, and the base color of her coat. But I have no idea where the brindle coat would have come from. Was the person you got her from selling them with AKC registration?

These are Chessie puppies. (2nd pic from brushwaters.com)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree in that I see very little Golden Retriever in this puppy at all. Were her parents on the premises?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Interesting-I found this on line:

Chesapeake colour chart

They do talk about some brindling in Chessies, and about it being more visible in puppies up to about 7 or 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And, green eyes here:

Lottie's Diary  -   training diary of a Chesapeake Bay Retriever

Apparently the green eyes are usually temporary in Chessies.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It would be really really interesting to find out what is in her background 

But, regardless, she is an awfully cute puppy!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Jamm said:


> There is a breed of spaniel called an italian... something. I can't remember the name of it but a man in my neighbourhood has one but she looks almost like she could be part of that. I'll try to find a pic and the breed name haha. Shes adorable though!


You're thinking of an Italian Spinone, I think. I believe that dog's coat is cream. Adorable puppy, striking eyes. 

***sorry, I just noticed someone already mentioned the Spinone.....my apologies for the post.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> Interesting-I found this on line:
> 
> Chesapeake colour chart
> 
> They do talk about some brindling in Chessies, and about it being more visible in puppies up to about 7 or 8 weeks or so.


Nifty. A chessy/golden cross might be that. 

I didn't want to speculate, but was thinking the puppy might be a golden retriever/boxer cross, or a golden retriever/hound cross. 

I've seen some red plott hounds who've had the same subtle brindling. Then the picture of her with the boxer who had matching white feet made me notice some similarities there too. I think boxers have that brindle gene.

I was also thinking Aussie going by her eyes and expression, but suspected she would be a bit fluffier right now. 

Please post more pics as she grows up. I think that as her hair grows and she fills out and starts showing character traits that it might be clearer what might be in her genetics. 

And I'd try a DNA test too.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Interesting-I found this on line:
> 
> Chesapeake colour chart
> 
> They do talk about some brindling in Chessies, and about it being more visible in puppies up to about 7 or 8 weeks or so.


You don't see the brindle very often as it is not an allowed colour in the show ring, but on the true brindles the pattern stays, whereas with the sedge/deadgrass patterning it is less pronounced with maturity. On the lighter coloured dogs (deadgrass and light brown) the eyes tend to remain light, even when the the puppy green goes away. We see quite a number of Chessies in hunt tests in Ontario as there are a number of breeders with very good dogs here, and I kind of like the crazy brillo-pad dogs!

My friend's brindle came from one of these well-respected breeders--she was the only brindle in a litter of 5, but is physically very like her siblings otherwise. Her coat has what would be closest to sedge and dark brown, and a bit of red in it, her eyes did darken with age. There is another one that was running Senior with us in 2009 from another breeder, and her coat was more of a mix of dark brown and red.

The head shape on the puppy in question very much reminds me of the heads I've seen on lots of young female chessies! I'd almost wonder about a Toller-Chessie cross in there given how pronounced the white toes are as well.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, she's not pure Golden, that's for sure. But she is certainly pure beauty. Her eyes are just striking and her colouring is really beautiful. Absolutely adorable.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

What a cutie! I'm willing to bet there's Toller in this girl - I've always wanted one! 

I don't see a lot of Golden - I think that look comes from the Toller. I'd be fun to do the DNA test. 

Shame on the breeder/broker but I hope you are able to enjoy her nonetheless. Enjoy puppyhood!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW...stunning puppy.....I love her eyes and her coloring! Definitely a Golden Mix, and a very pretty one at that!


----------



## Ravyn998 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow! Thank you everyone for your thoughts!!
We did not purchase her straight from a breeder nor were there any papers to speak of. We really wouldn't have bought her but for the fact that she has the calmest, sweetest disposition I have ever seen in a dog, and we thought it would be a great match for our hyper-active boxer!! She is indeed a great addition to the family, no matter what her true breed is!! I agree with the fact that she is indeed a mix, and after seeing the pics of the Chesapeakes and the Tollers- I think she looks very close to those dogs as well! I am just hoping she is not a GT mixed with an Italian Mastiff as the Italian Mastiff can be brindled, and maybe that is where they got the "Italian" part from, LOL~
Thanks again everyone for your thoughts and kind words!
Emily


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Your pup is very cute, I agree with the toller and chesapeake look-alike comments. 

Whether your dog has any golden in her or not, please feel free to stay with us here on the forum - it's a great place if you have any generic puppy questions or just like learning about Goldens and some of our Golden mix and honourary Golden friends!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your new little pup is adorable, so very cute, but definitely a mix. She sounds absolutely wonderful-enjoy her.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was curious and googled a few "designer" breeds.... 

Molly - Designer Breed Puppies for Sale by Designer Breeders

The above link goes to a brindle chessie/lab mix. Only $1095, btw.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Megora said:


> I was curious and googled a few "designer" breeds....
> 
> Molly - Designer Breed Puppies for Sale by Designer Breeders
> 
> The above link goes to a brindle chessie/lab mix. Only $1095, btw.


 

what a steal....


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

What a gorgeous pup!

Hector had a play date yesterday with Enzo, my friends 2 year old Italian Spinone. I've known this dog since he was an 8 week old pup and IMHO I don't think there's any Spinone there. Over here in the UK certainly they tend to be more of a mid golden, lightish gold or darker brown rather than darker golden..if that makes sense!

Loving your pups eyes.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's a pretty pup. I hope you hang around the Forum so we can watch her grow up. I'm curious to see what she looks like as an adult. I see Toller/Chessie too, which is probably a very pretty combo.


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm thinking may a throw back from a previous generation? Whatever she is she is very very cute


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wimbles said:


> What a gorgeous pup!
> 
> Hector had a play date yesterday with Enzo, my friends 2 year old Italian Spinone. I've known this dog since he was an 8 week old pup and IMHO I don't think there's any Spinone there. Over here in the UK certainly they tend to be more of a mid golden, lightish gold or darker brown rather than darker golden..if that makes sense!
> 
> Loving your pups eyes.


You don't think that there are Spinone where?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think what was meant was no Spinone in the OP's puppy


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

A Chesapeak is exactly what first came to my mind.



sterregold said:


> Chesapeakes can have brindling and light eyes as well. She reminds me a bit of a friend's just with longer softer fur! The other notion that popped to mind that has brindling and light eyes was a Catahoula.


----------



## Ravyn998 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well no matter what she is a great addition to the fam. We love her already!! I hope she is Chesapeake, but I guess we will just have to see how she looks once she is older. She seems a little long to me too, like her legs are too short for her body?? Maybe I am just used to the lanky legs of out Boxer!! They play really well together, he is learning to not play too roughly with her! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is definitely adorable, and I agree with that it will be interesting to see what she looks like as an adult.

The awkward, "legs don't fit her body", is probably a growth stage.


----------

